# Junghans regulator wall Clock- advice needed



## SC-Texas (Nov 11, 2013)

Anyone know anything about this Junghans?

It is a R A Regulator spring driven clock.

I have been looking for a regulator wall Clock from the 1800s.

Mainly Gustav Becker. Have seen some others.

Junghans seems to have absorbed Gustav Becker and from the style of case this looks like a late 1800s to early 1900s style.

This one just became available at a fair price.

Before I go see it in person, I would like to know what I am looking at and what I should look for.



> condition: good
> make / manufacturer: Junghans
> size / dimensions: 42"x15 1/2"x 6 1/2"
> 
> ...


Any thoughts or comments?

I'm thinking about acquiring it.































































































































Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## SC-Texas (Nov 11, 2013)

Is there a way to clean up the porcelain or is that patina preferred?

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## John MS (Mar 17, 2006)

Look carefully at all of the woodwork for missing pieces, chunks broken off, pieces replaced, etc. Look carefully at the dial center. It looks like the porcelain finish may be stained or it may be surface grime. See if the movement will run and cycle it through a couple of strikes. Be sure to budget in a complete movement servicing.


----------



## SC-Texas (Nov 11, 2013)

They want 650 for it. The Service I expect to be 300. 

How do you clean porcelain?


----------



## SC-Texas (Nov 11, 2013)

I also learned the glass is not original.

The original glass was broken by customs


----------



## John MS (Mar 17, 2006)

From the NAWCC site how to clean a porcelain watch dial. 
http://www.nawcc-ch75.com/otherpdf/CleaningWatchDials.pdf


----------



## SC-Texas (Nov 11, 2013)

I am meeting them Saturday


----------



## SC-Texas (Nov 11, 2013)

Okay. Have an update. 
1. It's mine. 
2. It's a f. Maute 
3. It needs bushings 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## John MS (Mar 17, 2006)

Congratulations. Repairing a 2 train clock like that one at home can be a satisfying project. Really not all that difficult if you read up on clock repair and buy the right tools and go slowly.


----------

